# 5KC Springs Chasin the Stars. (my new buck!)



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I finally got my buck! I love him! (even though he cries whenever he sees someone) I think he looks pretty darn good myself! At least for my first buck (other than Orion). :wink: Please tell me honestly what you think of him.


























Should I enter him in the online goat show?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I like him


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats! I think he looks nice, but I'm no expert. :thumb: :drool:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He's a nice looking guy  I would enter him regardless, its always nice to see what everybody else has to say about your animals


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! I'm pretty impressed with him. He's much noisier than my girls though. :roll: Poor little guy is so confused. I'm hoping he'll throw a black doe eventually for me. :greengrin: I'll enter him in the Online goat show.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Like Sarah, I think you should enter him.

Can we see pics of his sire and dam?

He is an okay buck. There are a lot of things I'd like to see improved on him. I'd like to see him more upstanding in the front end, smoother in the shoulders, longer in the body, more level across the rump, and longer in the cannon bones. JMHO


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's his sire and dam. They aren't the nicest goats I know but I'm just going to use this little guy until next year and I'm going to try and reserve a buckling out of Dill's a Little Goat Farm Lebeau (I _REALLY_ want to try and get a buck from her :greengrin: ) I'll sell probably all of the kids, unless I really like them.

Sire
http://bar6diamondranch.com/Henry'spedigree.html

Dam
http://bar6diamondranch.com/diamondpedigree.html


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa, he is a handsome boy!! You definately should enter him , at least to get an idea of who can add strength to any weakness' he has.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree with dover farms, though if you're just using him to freshen your does then he will do. as long as he is clean. and froma clean herd. I would like to see less control over his ears a more roman nose smoother shoulders. More length and depth of body a wider deeper brisket and straighter front legs. He has an alrigh topline and is wdge shaped. he has nice width between the hocks and is cut nicely into the excutchen, but he is a bit steep rumped and posty. Of course he is yung and things will cchange as he matures.
beth


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

ok this might be a silly question, but I dont show goats and I am very curious what is online goat show and how does it work?

I think he is very handsome too!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice buck, Crissa!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

nhsmallfarmer said:


> ok this might be a silly question, but I dont show goats and I am very curious what is online goat show and how does it work?
> 
> I think he is very handsome too!


http://goatshows.freeforums.org is the website, you take pics of your goats, side, back and front, then we have a panel of judges that will judge your goats against the other goats in that class. Like a real show, only virtual


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

goathappy said:


> nhsmallfarmer said:
> 
> 
> > ok this might be a silly question, but I dont show goats and I am very curious what is online goat show and how does it work?
> ...


 Thank you so much I will check it out


----------

